# Where are the shetland breeders in Canada



## tini-z (Apr 24, 2004)

are there shetland breeders?? I don't know where I have to look for.


----------



## ShowShetland (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi

yes there are shetland breeders in Canada mainly in Ontario & Quebec we are losing shetland people though. Western canada is getting more popular with shetlands and will soon have as many or more as the east. I am just getting into breeding modern shetlands, i have had my stud "MR DJ" for a while and just got my new mare "GEORGETOWN'S DAINTY MARY JO" this morning. if you have any questians dont hesitate to ask!

Devon Morrow

Two Morrow Stables

[email protected]

http://www.twomorrow.homestead.com/


----------



## kaykay (Apr 25, 2004)

i know there are some in michigan which wouldnt be hard to get to the canadian border maybe try looking in that state


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Apr 26, 2004)

There is Dale Lutke in Hudsonville Mich with Seth Thomas classic Shetlands . We have double register Classic but none for sale this year. Amore Miniatures just had a aspc/amhr colt a few days ago they are in Allington Mich. Hope this helps you.Arlene Foulk in Pleasantville Ohio has Shetlands.


----------

